# Postfix - Messages not showing in e-mail client (outlook)



## Ramiro (Oct 18, 2022)

I have a client with a Local email server in Postfix V. 3.1.4 and the following scenario happens, in specific cases, when a user sends an email from an iphone the server receives the message, by webmail it is possible to view the response in text mode, but when it arrives in the e-mail client, the message disappears and only brings the text of the previous e-mail, the reply was sent from a cell phone and the previous message came from an outlook e-mail client. 
Checked antivirus and found nothing in logs (Kaspersky), checked maillog and found nothing wrong and dovecot-related error logs. 

Note I'm not an expert, so I may not have tried at some point due to lack of knowledge.

Best Regards


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 18, 2022)

Does postfix works fine with a unix client software like "Claws Mail" or "Sylpheed" ?


----------



## Jose (Oct 18, 2022)

Sounds like a quoting problem with the particular mail client. Postfix has nothing to do with it. What's the email client that only shows the previous Outlook message?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2022)

Ramiro said:


> Local email server in Postfix V. 3.1.4


Does this run on a FreeBSD server? Is there _any_ FreeBSD involved here, client or server? This is not a generic support forum.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 18, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Does postfix works fine with a unix client software like "Claws Mail" or "Sylpheed" ?


Unfortunately my client only has outlook email client


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 18, 2022)

Jose said:


> Sounds like a quoting problem with the particular mail client. Postfix has nothing to do with it. What's the email client that only shows the previous Outlook message?


Outlook Client (Windows)


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 18, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Does this run on a FreeBSD server? Is there _any_ FreeBSD involved here, client or server? This is not a generic support forum.


Sorry, I'm new here, but yes it's a FreeBSB Server, so I'm including this post here.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2022)

Ramiro said:


> it's a FreeBSB Server


Postfix 3.1.4 is at least 5 years old. What version of FreeBSD are we talking about? I'm betting it's just as old and probably has never been updated. Postfix is at version 3.7.3 now.


----------



## covacat (Oct 18, 2022)

do you use mbox format ?
some pop3 clients break with mbox format and shit happens (when some message content tricks the pop3 server about a message boundary)


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 19, 2022)

covacat said:


> do you use mbox format ?
> some pop3 clients break with mbox format and shit happens (when some message content tricks the pop3 server about a message boundary)


mbox format, in the main.cf file the line referring to the maildir is commented.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Postfix 3.1.4 is at least 5 years old. What version of FreeBSD are we talking about? I'm betting it's just as old and probably has never been updated. Postfix is at version 3.7.3 now.


The version FreeBSD is 10.3-RELEASE


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2022)

Ramiro said:


> The version FreeBSD is 10.3-RELEASE


I was afraid of that. FreeBSD 10.3 has been end-of-life since April 2018 and is not supported anymore. I don't recommend upgrading as the jump to 12.x or 13.x will be too big. Backup the data and reinstall with a _supported_ version. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

